# Supporting Leg Hamstring Pulls?



## MikeMartial (May 13, 2004)

Hello, this is my first post.  Looks like a very active MA website!
   A little about me and the issue:
      30 y/o, joined TKD about 6 months ago.  Currently yellow belt with green stripe (two belts up from white); I took traditional shito-ryu karate many years ago as a teen, so some muscle memory has been evident.
    Problem is, I've struggled with supprting leg hamstring pulls; So far, I've had two on my left leg, and one recently on the right.  A common theme to all three is: Near the end of class, high side kick, then a pull to the supporting leg.  I've tried to nail down the cause; dehydration and fatigue could both be elements.

   It's becoming extremely frustrating; I'm about to test for my green belt, yet I'm begining to fear doing these high kicks.

    I've adhered to the practice of dynamic stretching versus passive prior to a workout, and attempt (but not always) do some dynamic leg swings upon waking(For those that are familar with Thomas Kurz's book).  I've stopped taking creatine, drink plenty of water, and my flexibility HAS improved greatly, but this last hamstring pull has me worried.

  ------has anyone else had similar experiences?  If so, how did you deal with it?  
   And and all comments are welcome!


----------



## TigerWoman (May 13, 2004)

I will tell you what works for me. I am pretty flexible but when I started TKD I wasn't. I'm 54 and do the same workout etc.as everyone - 3-5 times a week now. I always come in 10-15 min. early.  I start with a warmup - either do form, jog or jumping jacks-5 min.  Then I do hamstring stretches on the floor with legs at a 45° angle and bend from the waist stretching toward the toes. I hold it at the stretch, don't bounce ever, it should not be painful, but uncomfortable, feeling the stretch for 30 sec. Then I switch legs. I usually do these three times and I can go face down on my leg now.

When class starts, we do dynamic stretches-high rising kick and side to side stretching kicks.  Isometric (after thoroughly warming up) helps the split - for side kick. One isometric exercise is tensing the inner muscles in the split stretch and releasing/3 times. I usually can't get to these in until after the 30 min. workout. These exercises have been working for me for 8 years.   Mostly its about warming up properly and not throwing anything fast until then.

Also, when you do a sidekick you are working the opposing muscles. At least I feel it there and have been strengthening the opposing/supporting leg. I do alot of double sidekicks and can kick over my head. But to keep this I have to do a set amount each practice. 

I did a LOT (ordered to) of crescents, ax, spin heels everything high and injured my hamstring.  I hurt it doing 600 continuous high kicks.  Once injured its bad news. It takes a long time to heal and if you don't stretch gently while its healing it really tightens up.

And if you continue to use a injured hamstring it just redamages it.  That's what I've been doing because of a break I have to do for 2nd Dan.  I just rest it as much as possible. Its not an easy thing to heal and still keep active in TKD. sigh!
Hope this helps some.


----------



## lvwhitebir (May 14, 2004)

As Kurz also points out, muscular strength is important as well.  The dynamic stretching is good, but also work on strength exercises for the hamstring and inner thigh.

WhiteBirch


----------

